# buddies case fan question



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

my buddy has a gateway GX7022E tower, were wondering what size case fans this thing takes cause hes running a lil warm and wanting to cool it a little better lol. thanks for any help


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

TBH not sure if anyone can tell you for sure unless they happen to have the same unit, if you can find a specific case model then it may be possible to find some specs on it which would tell you with luck, otherwise my best suggestion is measure the places where fans can go, measure the fans it already has, and hopefully you should be able to figure out what size fans you need, not a lot of help I'm afraid, but hopefully it will help a bit, good luck.


----------

